# ATI Radeon X1600 Mobility on Asus A6J - No video drivers ??

## mistermax

Hi all,

in few days I will receive my first laptop, an Asus A6J T2300. Looking around I saw that there are no video drivers available from ATI neither from X.org! I have no idea how to use its ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 128MB VRAM GPU with Linux in general and with Gentoo in particulary. How it's possible that ATI is so insensitive to the Linux community ??

Nvidia, on the other side, is delivering time-by-time new drivers both for  Windows and Linux! What your opinion about?

Are there some hopes to use Gentoo on this LapTop in next days?

I'm truly discouraged and disappointed by this history   :Sad:   :Sad: 

MrMaxLast edited by mistermax on Sun Feb 12, 2006 10:43 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pjedryczek

You can use vesa driver for now. I think that ATI drivers will be available soon.

----------

## mistermax

Hi pjedryczek,

tnx for the answer. 

Interesting... I never used other than dedicated drivers (nvidia for nvidia cards, mga for matrox and so on...), so 

I have no idea about the configuration work necessary to make a VESA driver working properly.    

I'm hoping too that ATI  will deliver new drivers soon, but the experience says that it 

takes long time!  You know, up to now there is a new Catalyst Mobility 6.2 for Windows XP which contains the last Radeon® display driver 8.221 but an 'old' ATI Proprietary Linux x86 Display Drivers for XFREE86 / X. Org Version 8.22.5 for linux, 

as shown here:

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/catalyst_mobility_62.html

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.22.5.html

I really have no experience working with ATI and Mobility GPU, but I will try the VESA driver anyway.

MrMax

----------

## pjedryczek

 *mistermax wrote:*   

> Hi pjedryczek,
> 
> tnx for the answer. 
> 
> Interesting... I never used other than dedicated drivers (nvidia for nvidia cards, mga for matrox and so on...), so 
> ...

 

Just choose Generic VESA compatible in xorgconfig  :Wink: 

----------

## mistermax

I see.

I'll try as soon as possible.

MrMax

----------

## jparal

Did it work?

I'm going to buy notebook with x1600 and I'm just worry I'll not be able to run X.

----------

## mistermax

Hi gyus,

sorry to say that the VESA driver seems to be not able to handle resolution as 1200x800   :Crying or Very sad: 

The display is working fine under Windows XP at 1200x800 at 32bit color depth, but in X the best results I got is working at 1024x768 using the VESA driver without acceleration...

Hope ATI will release new drivers soon, as working at lower resolution than the standard the results are poor...

MrMax

----------

## rmh3093

yeah i have an Acer with the X1600 and i want my 1680x1050 resolution

----------

## mistermax

Hi folks,

any news here?

So ATI X1600 board is like a garbage with Gentoo/Linux ?

That's really incredible   :Confused: 

MrMax

----------

## soulfire

yeah, we have to wait for the next release of ati drivers...

 :Sad: 

----------

## mistermax

Hi guys,

enjoy!! 

ATI delivered ATI Proprietary Linux Driver Version 8.24.8 for X1600/X1800 Mobility Radeon !!

Have a look:

https://a248.e.akamai.net/f/674/9206/0/www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/linux_8.24.8.html#180224

https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27

----------

